# (NC) HRCH Meherrin's Flash Flood Warning MH - Yellow/Fox Red



## Patrick Barnes (Jan 13, 2011)

HRCH Meherrin's Flash Flood Warning MH - "River"

DOB: 3/31/2015 
OFA Hips: LR-234789E39M-NOPI (Excellent)
Eye CERF/CAER: LR-EYE15157/39M-NOPI (Normal)
OFA Elbow: LR-EL84891M39-NOPI (Normal)
CNM: CLEAR
EIC: CLEAR

River is a solid 75 lbs. with a ton of drive and a great on/off switch. 99% owner/amateur trained which speaks to his talent and trainability. He is rock steady in the blind and in the field hunting geese; it's a pleasure to hunt and handle this dog. Very well mannered in the house, around kids, and around other dogs. 

Pedigree: https://huntinglabpedigree.com/extpedigree.asp?id=123532

https://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=123532

Stud Fee: $800

Contact: Patrick Barnes - [email protected]


----------

